# Need one for rig trip for SAt / Sun



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

We are planning a rig trip with the weather window and with the short notice, we are short one. I have a 26 Glacier Bay and we have 2 guys and one girl going. She is lobbying to have another female to keep her company. If you are interested PM me, by 3:00 pm tomorrow . We are planning to leave Sat morning and returning Sun afternoon. We will dig for some Scamps on the way out, troll for some wahoo, look for some yellowfin and drift for some swords the rest of the night.

Jeff Choe


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Crap, I aint no girl, I have to check this more often, I made plans for the weekend already. Post a report when you get back! Good luck,

Jim


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya'll have at it. 4-5 footseas ain't my idea of fun. And that's if it lays down. On a side note, I got a friend that is on a rig out there. Told me yesterday no tuna around.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/25/2008)*Ya'll have at it. 4-5 seas ain't my idea of fun.


I think the forecasters just like to drive us absolutely nuts. I can hear them now. Let's put 1-2' on the 4-5 day forecast only to change it later. I think it's just a big game to them to watch us cuss them out for giving out the "too good to be true" forecast.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I just checked the forecast and yes, you guys are all correct. It's going to be too rough for us to go out. I know it was too good to be true. Sorry for the premature invite and the weather forecaster for this week could kiss my :moon.


----------

